# Wood with dark heartwood?



## dannynelson77 (May 12, 2010)

Besides Black Walnut what wood has a dark heartwood?  I have some that was dropped off to me that I really don't know what it is, but I know it is not Black Walnut.  Very dark heartwood with the outer ring very light?


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2010)

dannynelson77 said:
			
		

> Besides Black Walnut what wood has a dark heartwood?  I have some that was dropped off to me that I really don't know what it is, but I know it is not Black Walnut.  Very dark heartwood with the outer ring very light?


Pic's


----------



## dannynelson77 (May 12, 2010)

Don't have any or I would have posted it.  Camera broke.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 12, 2010)

Apple, some hickory.  

Vic and I picked up some apple last night- awesome wood.  I'll be saving it to trade for smoked animals.


----------



## Uper (May 12, 2010)

Hackberry has a dark interior.


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> Hackberry has a dark interior.



That would be my best guess as well


----------



## wolfram (May 12, 2010)

Is it freshly cut?  Does it split easy or is it stringy?  Dark orange, dark tan or dark brown?  What does the bark look like?


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2010)

wolfram said:
			
		

> Is it freshly cut?  Does it split easy or is it stringy?  Dark orange, dark tan or dark brown?  What does the bark look like?



This is a pig in a pock. You have all the info you need to make your guess...lol


----------



## rdust (May 12, 2010)

Cottonwood I've cut also has a dark center when fresh cut.


----------



## Danno77 (May 12, 2010)

ash. lol


----------



## firefighterjake (May 12, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ash. lol



 . . . yeah I suppose someone had to add in the "ash" suggestion. 

Around this neck of the woods I mostly see apple with the dark heartwood . . . unless the tree is starting to rot.


----------

